# [Suche] Kipphebelschalter mit 3 Stellungen



## diabolo150973 (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte für meinen Lehrling eine "Testbox" für unsere Übungs-SPS zusammenbasteln und bin nun auf der Suche nach Kipphebelschaltern.

Ich möchte welche haben, die oben tasten und unten rasten, oder umgedreht... mit Mittelstellung "aus".

Haben diese Teile eine besondere Bezeichnung, oder bin ich zu dumm zum Suchen?  Die sollten klein und handlich sein und nicht zu teuer... da sind ja einige für 7€ bei. Soviel kann ich meinem Chef aber nicht vorlegen. Ich brauche da 24 Stück von.

In meiner alten Firma hatten wir diese Dinger auch, aber da kann ich nicht anrufen und fragen, wo die die Dinger her haben.

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## spsdirekt (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Zum Beispiel bei RS-Components, 45 Typen zur Auswahl:
http://tinyurl.com/33h3rf5
*
lg
spsdirekt*


----------



## edison (15 Oktober 2010)

Sind 1,50€ OK?
Reichelt


----------



## nade (15 Oktober 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Sind 1,50€ OK?
> Reichelt



Jeppa. Genau die hab ich mir auch geschnappt für meine 314IFM mit einem "Bedienteil" Auszurüsten.
Sind klein, handlich und nun ja, man muß sich eben etwas Arbeit mit löten antun.


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Oktober 2010)

Ja, die habe ich jetzt auch fest eingeplant.

Das Modell ist auch schon fertig... muss ich nur noch dem Chef vorlegen und absegnen lassen. Dann kann ich endlich anfangen zu basteln.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## edison (15 Oktober 2010)

Ich würde das größer bauen, so das ein Beschriftungsblatt zwischen Schalter und Led passt.
Kann sich ja sonst keiner merken wofür jetzt gerade welcher Schalter ist.


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Oktober 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Ich würde das größer bauen, so das ein Beschriftungsblatt zwischen Schalter und Led passt.
> Kann sich ja sonst keiner merken wofür jetzt gerade welcher Schalter ist.


 

Ich werde eine *.dxf-Schablone machen und die Plastikkiste in unser Lasergraviergerät stellen. Dann ist wenigstens die Optik gut und täuscht über die ungewollten Fehlfunktionen weg...


----------



## Nixie (18 Oktober 2010)

Der MS 500D hat mir bisher auch immer beste Dienste geleistet! Und gegen den Preis kann man echt nichts sagen.


----------

